# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام در دانشگاه آزاد بدون کنکور و مرخصی گرفتن برای کنکور ۱۴۰۰

## NiNi

*سلام دوستان عزیز. قصد دارم امسال بعد از چندین سال کنکور ثبت نام کنم دانشگاه آزاد و قصد دارم از همین اول مرخصی بگیرم و برای کنکور ۹۹ و ۱۴۰۰ بخونم. میخوام منابع نظام جدید رو بخونم. هدفم ۱۴۰۰ هست و ۹۹ رو جهت آمادگی برای نظام جدید میخوام بدم. من به علت استرس و فشار اطرافیان اینهمه سال پشت کنکور موندم. این بار میخوام بدون اطلاع خانواده ام این کار رو بکنم. آیا شدنی هست؟ یعنی میتونم با نظام جدید تطبیق بدم خودمو؟ کلی منبع کمک درسی نظام قدیم دارم، کجا باید بفروشم؟ میخوام منابع نظام جدید بگیرم.و آیا از اول دانشگاه آزاد میتونم مرخصی بگیرم؟چه مدت مرخصی میدن؟ و میتونم کنکور بدم درحالی که آزاد بدون کنکور ثبت نام کردم؟ببینین من علاقه زیادی به پزشکی دارم و خودم رو نمیخوام باقی عمرم سرزنش کنم که چرا کوتاهی کردم. خونه ام جدا از خانواده است و از نظر مالی مشکلی ندارم.لطفا راهنمایی ام کنید یه تصمیم درست بتونم بگیرم.ممنونم. تاپیک اشتباهی رفتم اول*

----------


## aretmis

نمیدونم میشه یا نمیشه چون خودمم همین تصمیم رو گرفتم ولی با این فرق که میخوام از خانوادمو مخفی کنم 
ولی وابستگی مالی به خانواده دارم :Yahoo (21):  چون هیچکاری نکردم و خونه مستقلم ندارم :Yahoo (4):  
در کل فعلا نمیدونم چیکار باید بکنم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## irani7878

*دانششگاه برای چی بشین خونه بخون دیگ مگه سربازی دارید شما هم؟* :Yahoo (17): 
*منابع نظام قدیم چی داری بریز تو دایره ببینیم شاید خریدار شدیم...! *  :Yahoo (79): 
*دی وی دی فیزیک مسعودی نظام قدیم داری؟*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط aretmis


نمیدونم میشه یا نمیشه چون خودمم همین تصمیم رو گرفتم ولی با این فرق که میخوام از خانوادمو مخفی کنم 
ولی وابستگی مالی به خانواده دارم چون هیچکاری نکردم و خونه مستقلم ندارم 
در کل فعلا نمیدونم چیکار باید بکنم


به نظرم مرخصی بگیر برو کتابخونه برای کنکور بخون. اینجوری کسی نمیفهمه.*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط irani7878


دانششگاه برای چی بشین خونه بخون دیگ مگه سربازی دارید شما هم؟
منابع نظام قدیم چی داری بریز تو دایره ببینیم شاید خریدار شدیم...!  
دی وی دی فیزیک مسعودی نظام قدیم داری؟


من از شیر مرغ تا جون آدمیرال دارم همشونم نو و دست نخورده. ثبت نام می‌کنم که خانواده ام متوجه نشن هدفم رو و این فشار و استرس از روم برداشته بشه.*

----------


## irani7878

> نمیدونم میشه یا نمیشه چون خودمم همین تصمیم رو گرفتم ولی با این فرق که میخوام از خانوادمو مخفی کنم 
> ولی وابستگی مالی به خانواده دارم چون هیچکاری نکردم و خونه مستقلم ندارم 
> در کل فعلا نمیدونم چیکار باید بکنم


*وای من که کلم کنده شد تا بتونم راضیشون کنم یه سال دیگ بمونم ولی خداروشکر راضی شدن*  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط irani7878


وای من که کلم کنده شد تا بتونم راضیشون کنم یه سال دیگ بمونم ولی خداروشکر راضی شدن 


من دیگه نمیخوام اذیتشون کنم. میخوام اگه شد دانشگاه ثبت نام کنم و برای کنکور بخونم.ببینم یه مطلع پیدا میشه جوابمو بده یا نه.*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط irani7878


پس یه ای دی تل بفرست پی ویم لطفا 


فکر نکنم بتونی بخری قیمتا خیلی بالاست. مثلا دی وی دی فیزیک یه بسته اش ۱۵ میلیون تومان.*

----------


## irani7878

> *
> من دیگه نمیخوام اذیتشون کنم. میخوام اگه شد دانشگاه ثبت نام کنم و برای کنکور بخونم.ببینم یه مطلع پیدا میشه جوابمو بده یا نه.*


*خیلی دوران پرفشاریه واقعا من حدود 10 روز جنگ کردم تا اخر راضی شدن ولی باز هی تو خونه طعنه و کنایه باید بشنوم دیگ ولی می ارزه* :Yahoo (105):

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط irani7878


جان؟!!!
مگه نمیخوای بفروشی شما؟!
 کل پکیج کنکور اسان است الان اورجینالش 7 تومنه!!!
وات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


من ۱۵ میلیون خریدم. نهایتش ۱۲ بفروشم. فک کنم کتابفروشی ها بخرن. برم ببینم می‌خرن یا نه.*

----------


## irani7878

> *
> من ۱۵ میلیون خریدم. نهایتش ۱۲ بفروشم. فک کنم کتابفروشی ها بخرن. برم ببینم می‌خرن یا نه.*


*برو تا بخرن* :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Hell queen

> *دانششگاه برای چی بشین خونه بخون دیگ مگه سربازی دارید شما هم؟*
> *منابع نظام قدیم چی داری بریز تو دایره ببینیم شاید خریدار شدیم...! * 
> *دی وی دی فیزیک مسعودی نظام قدیم داری؟*



یادمه قبلا یه نفری بود از دی وی دی های کنکور اسان است استفاده کرده بود و به شدّت هم پشیمون شده بود.
می گفت ارزش وقت گذاشتن ندارن.( برای درس فیزیک و ریاضی هم استفاده کرده بود)
خب، چرا به جای دی وی دی از کتاب کمک آموزشی یا کلاس کنکور استفاده نمی کنید؟
من اصلا تعریف های مثبتی از دی وی دی های این موسسه نشنیدم.
اول خوب تحقیق کنید اگر فکر کردید ارزشش رو داره، بعد تهیه کنید.

----------


## irani7878

> یادمه قبلا یه نفری بود از دی وی دی های کنکور اسان است استفاده کرده بود و به شدّت هم پشیمون شده بود.
> می گفت ارزش وقت گذاشتن ندارن.( برای درس فیزیک و ریاضی هم استفاده کرده بود)
> خب، چرا به جای دی وی دی از کتاب کمک آموزشی یا کلاس کنکور استفاده نمی کنید؟
> من اصلا تعریف های مثبتی از دی وی دی های این موسسه نشنیدم.
> اول خوب تحقیق کنید اگر فکر کردید ارزشش رو داره، بعد تهیه کنید.


*خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون ولی شهر ما دبیر در سطح کنکور نداره اصلا و سطح منم تو فیزیک یخبندانه* :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Hell queen

> *خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون ولی شهر ما دبیر در سطح کنکور نداره اصلا و سطح منم تو فیزیک یخبندانه*


چی بگم والا،
 فقط خواستم یه موقع وقت و هزینه تون الکی هدر نره.
هر طور صلاح می دونید.

یکی از دوستام همینجا از دی وی دی برای برخی از اختصاصیاش استفاده کرده بود، ازش می پرسم ببینم چه دبیری بود و راضی بوده یا نه
شاید به کارتون اومد.

----------


## aretmis

> *
> به نظرم مرخصی بگیر برو کتابخونه برای کنکور بخون. اینجوری کسی نمیفهمه.*



دانشگاه های راه دور رو زدی؟من خودم شهرستانی ام مرکز استان رو زدم ..امیدوارم بیارم بعد یه فکری میکنم 
درکت میکنم خانواده با اینکه دلسوزن ولی بعضی کارا و رفتاراشون به ضرره ادمه
نصف پیشرفتامو به خاطر عدم درک خانوادم از دست دادم

----------


## aretmis

> *وای من که کلم کنده شد تا بتونم راضیشون کنم یه سال دیگ بمونم ولی خداروشکر راضی شدن*


بحث راضی شدن و نشدن نیست
بحث حرف و حدیثای هر روزشونه مخصوصا اگه پدرت بازنشست شده باشه 24ساعت ور دل هم باشین!

----------


## meysam98

پیام نور بزن
واحد هم پاس نکُنی اخراج نمیشی
هزینه ش هم کمتره
حضور در کلاس هم اجباری نیست.

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط meysam98


پیام نور بزن
واحد هم پاس نکُنی اخراج نمیشی
هزینه ش هم کمتره
حضور در کلاس هم اجباری نیست.


میتونم از ترم اول دو سال مرخصی بگیرم؟ تو مرخصی باید امتحان ترم ها رو بدم؟*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط aretmis


بحث راضی شدن و نشدن نیست
بحث حرف و حدیثای هر روزشونه مخصوصا اگه پدرت بازنشست شده باشه 24ساعت ور دل هم باشین!


ببین..من میفهممت، عمیقا درکت می‌کنم. ولی یه جا به بعد باید برای دل خودت زندگی کنی. آدم ذره ذره میمیره اگه همش چشمش به دهن اطرافیان باشه که چی گفتن. برو به رشته ای اسم بنویس و مرخصی بگیر به جای دروس اون رشته بشین با علاقه برای کنکور بخون. کتابخونه خیلی گزینه ی خوبیه.*

----------


## irani7878

> چی بگم والا،
>  فقط خواستم یه موقع وقت و هزینه تون الکی هدر نره.
> هر طور صلاح می دونید.
> 
> یکی از دوستام همینجا از دی وی دی برای برخی از اختصاصیاش استفاده کرده بود، ازش می پرسم ببینم چه دبیری بود و راضی بوده یا نه
> شاید به کارتون اومد.


*لطف کردید*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط aretmis


دانشگاه های راه دور رو زدی؟من خودم شهرستانی ام مرکز استان رو زدم ..امیدوارم بیارم بعد یه فکری میکنم 
درکت میکنم خانواده با اینکه دلسوزن ولی بعضی کارا و رفتاراشون به ضرره ادمه
نصف پیشرفتامو به خاطر عدم درک خانوادم از دست دادم


من مرکز استان ۶ تا استان رو زدم.. من همین شهر خودمونم بخونم میرم کتابخونه.*

----------


## irani7878

> بحث راضی شدن و نشدن نیست
> بحث حرف و حدیثای هر روزشونه مخصوصا اگه پدرت بازنشست شده باشه 24ساعت ور دل هم باشین!


*​وای خدا بهت رحم کنه کامل درکت میکنم خیلی سخته*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط irani7878


لطف کردید


این سی دی ها اگه به درد بخور بودن من الان این نبود وضعم.*

----------


## meysam98

> *
> میتونم از ترم اول دو سال مرخصی بگیرم؟ تو مرخصی باید امتحان ترم ها رو بدم؟*


حداکثر تعداد ترم های مرخصی در هر دوره فقط 2 ترمه
در مرخصی نیازی به امتحان دادن نیست چون واحدی برنداشتین

در ضمن انصراف از دانشگاه آزاد مستلزم پرداخت جریمه خواهد بود 
ولی پیام نور نه.

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط meysam98


حداکثر تعداد ترم های مرخصی در هر دوره فقط 2 ترمه
در مرخصی نیازی به امتحان دادن نیست چون واحدی برنداشتین

در ضمن انصراف از دانشگاه آزاد مستلزم پرداخت جریمه خواهد بود 
ولی پیام نور نه.


چه بد..یعنی نمیتونم سه چهار ترم مرخصی بگیرم؟!*

----------


## irani7878

> *
> این سی دی ها اگه به درد بخور بودن من الان این نبود وضعم.*


*نمیدونم والا*

----------


## freak

ببخشید ممنون میشم سوال منم جواب بدید 
این انتخاب رشه بدون کنکور هیچ خللی تو انتخاب رشته های با کنکورمون وارد نمیکنه؟!
مثلا من هم سراسری زدم هم آزاد ولی چون رشته ام تجربیه و مهندسی پزشکی رو میخوام بزنم مثل اینکه آزاد بدون کنکور باید بزنم میخوام بدونم مشکلی برای انتخاب رشته های قبلی ام ایجاد نمیکنه؟!

----------


## aretmis

> *
> ببین..من میفهممت، عمیقا درکت می‌کنم. ولی یه جا به بعد باید برای دل خودت زندگی کنی. آدم ذره ذره میمیره اگه همش چشمش به دهن اطرافیان باشه که چی گفتن. برو به رشته ای اسم بنویس و مرخصی بگیر به جای دروس اون رشته بشین با علاقه برای کنکور بخون. کتابخونه خیلی گزینه ی خوبیه.*



من رشته هایی رو که زدم رو علاقه دارم بهشون 
اگه بیاارم همراه با دانشگاه میخونم مرخصی نمیگیرم
هدفم شرکت کنکور1400عه 
چون واقعا این دو سال از لحاظ روحی و روانی بهم ریختم

----------


## aretmis

میخوام یه سال رو واسه دل خودم باشم و زندگی کنم
من کلا این 19سالی که عمر کردم 5سال اولشو که اصلا یادم نیست از 6تا 18سالگی هم روزمرگی مسخره مدرسه و خونه
یه سالم پشت کنکور
دیگه واسه دیوونه شدن اوضاعم تکمیله :Yahoo (21):

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط aretmis


من رشته هایی رو که زدم رو علاقه دارم بهشون 
اگه بیاارم همراه با دانشگاه میخونم مرخصی نمیگیرم
هدفم شرکت کنکور1400عه 
چون واقعا این دو سال از لحاظ روحی و روانی بهم ریختم


منم همینطور..فوقش کم واحد بر میدارم. حداقل ممکنو*

----------


## meysam98

> *
> چه بد..یعنی نمیتونم سه چهار ترم مرخصی بگیرم؟!*


خیر

----------

